

Ask HN: Can We Identify Patterns in Source Code? - mukgupta

I am a new to Artificial Intelligence and was studying how convolutional neural networks are used for image recognition. Can a similar technique be employed to identify patterns in source code. If yes, we can use such a technique for suggesting the code snippets from the existing code. Now given the amount of open source code we have it would be fair to assume that we can find patterns in code. I understand the complexity of such a system would be huge but I just want to understand if its possible from an AI perspective.
======
galapago
I believe you can. I know at least one work [1] using a machine learning
approach (not really a deep neural work) to unconver vulnerabilities in C
code. Btw, maybe a submition to /r/MachineLearning could be better to start
such specific discussion.

[1] [https://www.usenix.org/conference/woot11/vulnerability-
extra...](https://www.usenix.org/conference/woot11/vulnerability-
extrapolation-assisted-discovery-vulnerabilities-using-machine)

